# Warn Disconnect



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Has anyone tried or know anyone that has the Warn 424 disconnect? Do they work? Do they hold up? Are they ok for the quad?
TMAN


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Try the forums on www.atvnation.com in the hpbby shop under Accessories, Gadgets and Tires. Some one there is sure to know.


----------



## ERGOMAN (Jan 14, 2001)

I just installed a montana jacks 1 1/4" reciever system front and back on a 650 prarie, the benefit of thier system is that the winch can be removed and is mounted above the mud/snow your stuck in. Took a few hours to complete.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I went ahead and put it on last month and love it!!!!!! Install went ok about three hours total. Greatest accessory I may put on.


----------

